# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Stanford Student Robotics, Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

stanfordstudentrobotics.org

youtube.com/@stanfordstudentrobotics2438

facebook.com/stanfordrobotics

twitter.com/stanfordrobotx

linkedin.com/company/stanfordroboclub

github.com/stanfordroboticsclub

Founder and President - Eric Christian Smalls

Co-President - Connor Tingley

Projects:

Pupper, quadruped robot

Doggo, four-legged robot

----------


## Airicist

Live demo from the Stanford Robotics Club | TC Sessions: Robotics + AI 2020

Mar 5, 2020




> Stanford Robotics Club demoes onstage at TC Sessions: Robotics+AI.

----------

